
Swift Web Application Framework – Swift Express - sofijka
http://swiftexpress.io/
======
sofijka
Hey folks,

we have recently release Web Application Framework (Swift Express:
[http://swiftexpress.io/](http://swiftexpress.io/) and
[https://github.com/crossroadlabs/Express](https://github.com/crossroadlabs/Express))
written in Swift for OS X and Linux. It’s simple, but still very powerful,
inspired lot by Play Framework
([https://www.playframework.com/](https://www.playframework.com/)) and Express
JS ([http://expressjs.com/](http://expressjs.com/)).

Very curious to have some feedback of yours! Any feedback is highly
appreciated.

Thanks, Sofia Husak

